# Where do you keep your phone?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I kept one (Motorola SLVR) in my inside chest pocket last season.

Today I kept it in an outside chest pocket (HTC G1). Fell a few times, no problems so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder if it would be safer in the pants pocket


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Usually on your mom's headboard


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I have an iPhone, I keep it in my left chest pocket. Never had an issue.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep it in the car....ur there to board not talk on the phone plus they break alllllll the time lol!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I usually do a pants pocket or leave it in the car. Depends if I'm riding with friends who get separated. It is nice to be able to communicate if that's the case.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I also have an LG Dare. I keep it in a chest pocket. No issues so far.



Bizzman said:


> I keep it in the car....ur there to board not talk on the phone plus they break alllllll the time lol!


The resorts I ride have cell coverage, so it's very convent to keep track of friends if & when you get separated. 
It's also comforting to have my cell handy when riding certain side country shots.

:dunno:


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

I ride with my right chest pocket, or in the right thigh pocket of my pants. I trust my pants more because its harder for the snow to grab the zipper and open it as compared to my chest.

By the way, i have a Rumor2 and i love it


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Blackberry Tour....I store it in the resort's locker. Mark me under the group that thinks you should take a rest from your phone and focus on the snow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep my iPhone in my bottom right pocket of my Burton System jacket.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

left thigh pocket.

As for people saying you should take a break from your phone and focus on snowboarding, did you ever think what might happen if you were at a large resort and got completely separated from your friends? It's the only reason I keep mine on me...


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a iphone and until wed, i kept it in my left chest pocket. but i fell on my face on wed, and my forearm caught my phone while i was falling and jammed it up my rib cage. not sure if it cracked my ribs or is just seriously bruised. it hurts like hell and there's no way i'm keeping the phone there anymore.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Willy36 said:


> left thigh pocket.
> 
> As for people saying you should take a break from your phone and focus on snowboarding, did you ever think what might happen if you were at a large resort and got completely separated from your friends? It's the only reason I keep mine on me...


You make it a point to meet back at the lodge at a pre-determined time. Guess I'm a bit of a loner, if I get separated, no biggie!!


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I just put mine in any jacket pocket.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i really don't bring my phone with me. i have never carried the camera, either. i make someone else do it :thumbsup:
but this season my new jacket has a sound pocket on the inside- i will probably keep it there with my ipod or in a secret outside pocket i found. its that or somewhere on my person where i know it wont move around...


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

kept it in chest pocket, broke it. kept it in pants pocket, broke it. it now stays inside.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I keep my iPhone Usually in my inner jacket pocket.

I only really keep it on me for tunes, and for communication with buddies should we get split up somehow.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I listen to music on my iPhone, keep it in my breast pocket.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

its good to keep your phone on you, because you never know...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5xNthNKdD0



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

sizzle said:


> its good to keep your phone on you, because you never know...
> 
> YouTube - 'Frozen' Trailer HD
> 
> ...


haha i wanna watch it


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that looks sick! totally going to go see it!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow that looks bad.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

in my pocket inside of my snowboard pants that way I can feel it vibrate it its sorta protected


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I put in my mp3 pocket and use it for tunes since my ipod broke. 
Kinda funny thing happened once where somehow it phantom dialed home and left a message on the machine, I could hear my self breathing and carving with gaps of silence when I took jumps.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I only take phone if there's people meeting up with me via phone that day, but avoid it at all costs. Backcountry is an exception of course, where it's stored in my pack turned off with full battery charge in case. But when i do ride with it, its just in my pants pocket left side. I have a really shitty phone so don't really care where it sits, whatevers most comfortable.

Also, is 'frozen' a real movie? or was that a parody ? like a whole movie about being stuck on a chairlift?!?!?! wowwww


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Reede said:


> I listen to music on my iPhone, keep it in my breast pocket.




I would rethink that location ;-) if you read my previous post.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

i have an inside pocket where its like a clear plastic screen for mp3's, but i just put my phone in there with the screen facing me (touch screen samsung instinct) that way it wont/hopefully shouldnt crack if i happen to land on it. no problems yet.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

in the truck turned off. WTF would you need a phone for on the MT, unless its necessary for business, other then that it makes no sense to me. What, you cant go with out communication with your boo boo for a few hrs.... F%$k that. For me I go boarding to get away from all the bullshit I dont want to talk to no one except the ppl im with. its like a mini vacation every weekend only way I stay partially saine. like wolf said set a meet spot for lost ppl n go board.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Chest Pocket of Smart Wool top


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> I would rethink that location ;-) if you read my previous post.


Yea pretty much anywhere you keep it has the chance of getting smashed/trapped/broken, to me it feels like breast pocket is the safest option. My pants have cargo pockets that I don't trust and the only place I can really put my phone and listen to music is my breast pocket. It even has a small penetration for the audio cable to come through.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i think i rather would've had my phone smashed then go through the pain i've been in right now honestly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

In the car...I dont want to talk anyone while Im boarding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I keep it in my breast pocket as well. Me and my buddies often get split up because we try to find shortcuts from one trail to another while riding and sometimes the first guy, or the last guy misses it, then we got to find him at the bottom somewhere. So far no problems with my phone breaking.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Buy me one and I'll find a place.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

In my chest inner pocket...
I actually just bought an Oakley backpack so I am thinking of keeping it there. Figured it would be pretty uncomfortable to get it if it rings, so I will keep it off. I am there to snowboard anyways!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In the car. Don't want to break it, but mainly because it's one of the rare times when I can be disconnected from the outside world. Snowboarding and at the gym are the times I don't want to be bothered. My iPod is all I need.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

inner pocket towards the torso , i also put a wrist band from basketball around it for extra shock absorption lol


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

SB4L said:


> Also, is 'frozen' a real movie? or was that a parody ? like a whole movie about being stuck on a chairlift?!?!?! wowwww


Yes it's real and it's one of the worst movies ever made, but if you start watching it you can't quit just because it's one of those movies that make you wonder if it can get any worse...and it does. 

Phone stays in the ride. As with the previous post if you're with a group, decide on a place and time to meet.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> Phone stays in the ride. As with the previous post if you're with a group, decide on a place and time to meet.


But how do you tell the time with no phone?


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use bib pants, so I put it in the front bib poket. really though, ditch the phone and get yourself some two-way radios.. They're cheap, and if you have them tuned to your mountain patrol channel, you can hear the moment they open up lifts and bowls that have been closed for avalanche control 

Get there before anyone else does and rip some fresh lines!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow thread from the dead!

I board with a Nokia N8 in my jacket inside pocket. Why?

- I run trekbuddy for GPS tracking
- It's got a good 12 MP camera for taking in the scenery (check some of my pics in other threads)

Also, I do ride a lot of off-piste stuff alone and although not a fool proof safety device, if I do break my leg I could get my GPS co-ordinates and call ski patrol with the phone.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Wow thread from the dead!
> 
> I board with a Nokia N8 in my jacket inside pocket. Why?
> 
> ...


I use an N8 as well. Best cell phone camera on the planet. Thought I was the only person that had one in the world. Biter


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

crow79 said:


> I use an N8 as well. Best cell phone camera on the planet. Thought I was the only person that had one in the world. Biter


Hell no! I love the thing! Although now Nokia has released the PureView 808 with a 41 MP sensor (round sensor, actually takes 38 MP pictures), with the same flash and optics as the N8. It also still runs Symbian which is a plus for me. Despite what the media seems to say about symbian being such a horrible OS, I actually prefer it, and I've used them all except WP7.

Here's a couple I took this winter, shrunk to meet the forum limits of course...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> But how do you tell the time with no phone?


I do lose time on the slopes building sundials all over the place...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

After reading a story about a dude stuck heads down in a tree well calling his wife and saving his life, I always ride with my phone in my chest pocket so I can access it easily if needed. 

crazy story BTW...wish I had the link. Pretty sure i read it on this forum.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

My phone's always on my left front pants pocket, for any occasion. Jeans, snow pants, doesn't matter. That's where it sits.

As for leaving my phone in the car, I never leave belongings of ANY value in the car. Why attract would-be thieves at all? The world's full of scumbags and the mountain is no exception.

Plus, the damn thing's useful as heck. GPS, MP3 player, trick encyclopedia, tutorial videos, if I need to learn something or clock my speed while on the slopes, easy access right there. It's like a digital Swiss Army Knife, except easier to scratch.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Hell no! I love the thing! Although now Nokia has released the PureView 808 with a 41 MP sensor (round sensor, actually takes 38 MP pictures), with the same flash and optics as the N8. It also still runs Symbian which is a plus for me. Despite what the media seems to say about symbian being such a horrible OS, I actually prefer it, and I've used them all except WP7.


Too bad this they won't ship initially on WP7, but it took them 5 freakin' years to develop the sensor and the pixel binning technology around it so I'll forgive the Symbian OS for the moment.

Back on topic, I keep my (anything but an iPhone) phone in the inside pocket of whatever fleece I'm wearing. Sometimes in a ziplock bag depending on how wet it is out.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

eelpout said:


> Too bad this they won't ship initially on WP7, but it took them 5 freakin' years to develop the sensor and the pixel binning technology around it so I'll forgive the Symbian OS for the moment.


WP7 must be tied to Zune software, Symbian allows mass storage mode...

Symbian supports USB-on-the-go (so I can hook my contour up to my phone at lunch and check the vids from the morning)...

Symbian allows you to lock the screen orientation...

Symbian allows you to hot swap memory cards...

Symbian plays back more formats, and allows for HDMI output...

Symbian supports USB or bluetooth keyboards and mice (in combo with HDMI out to a monitor it could be used in "desktop mode" kinda thing)

Plus symbian is the only OS that I've been able to upload a .gpx file to garmin connect from. All others fail (although I haven't tried WP7)

I'll forgive nokia for going to WP7, but I thank them for keeping this phone on the better OS... I just can't stand that the media paints symbian in such a bad light. It's a much more capable OS than the others.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have found ZERO issues with symbian OS. I like it better than any other phone OS thus far. Apple can Suck it, they are 10 times less open source than Microsoft.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

iPhone. I keep it in my right jack pocket and almost always have headphones plugged in put through my jacket


----------

